# Westinghouse Wgen9500df



## Cory (Mar 23, 2020)

Purchased this last week. Did normal start up things such as filling with gas and oil. Ran the generator for 15-20 minutes with no load. I hooked up several implements (leaf blower, heat gun) nothing that would overload the generator or the outlet. The leaf blower requires an extension cord while the heat gun is direct plug in. What happens is the generator produces power for 45 seconds roughly and then no power for 15 seconds, during the 15 seconds the data screen is scrambled. After the 15 seconds are over the power returns and then repeat. Any advice would be helpful. I really do not want to go through the headache of a return.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Sorry, but it sure sounds like the warranty route is the way to go...

Also, that model has THD as high as 23%, so it's not the cleanest power maker. The failure rate for new units also seems high.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I guess for me it is are you plugged in to the same outlet set???
or using the one next to it as in side by side?
a balanced load is always a good idea.
all of us gen users struggle with this on job sites..
in a home backup with a transfer switch it is a big thing to be balanced for long term run times..

yea a low cost gen set is not the way to go...
save up and get a honda… an eu7000is is way better in the depend on for your life style gens.

better quality and better power as well.


----------



## Cory (Mar 23, 2020)

I was just using one outlet at a time. I've used many other generators and only had one thing plugged in and had no issues like this.


----------



## Cory (Mar 23, 2020)

Paul, I do agree that Honda makes a superior generator, I guess I was depending on the long lasting name of Westinghouse to provide a decent product. After looking at the product, its not even American made anymore (Vietnam). How would one compare Generac to Honda?


----------



## Cory (Mar 23, 2020)

Paul, I do agree that Honda makes a superior generator, I guess I was depending on the long lasting name of Westinghouse to provide a decent product. After looking at the product, its not even American made anymore (Vietnam). How would one compare Generac to Honda?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

not the same Westinghouse 
just a name 
and not even close...
it is like buying a transistor radio back in 1960 from japan...
not as good as the japan stuff is in the late 1990's 
the stuff coming out of some of those places unless the parent company is like honda where they camp out in the mfg plants the products suffer in production from what the engineer's put in the prints..
things like not skimming solder pots or poor solder connections on pcb's
these days with potted boards it is a BIG deal..
one shot to get it right..then there is the wire size issue..
some of the new stuff is not solid copper wire..
that is showing up in house wiring..
copper clad aluminum to save cost..

best to save your money and buy the real deal gen set..
the chonda offerings are not there yet...
give them another 5 years in production...
then as a maybe... or at least I will look at them again..

the bench mark testing on a load bank is my big test here...
look with a spectrum analyzer at the power and surge spikes and dips...
there is a BIG difference in power on the inverter units...

lots of hash on even the Yamaha inverter gens compared to the honda..
I run radio and computer gear with the gens so it has to be good power...

the big thing is the side by side comparison on the clean power for me.
money is not the real question...
2 times the bucks.. but 5 times the quality!!
that is why Honda eu series of gens is a better choice.
the eu7000is has the gx390 engine with an updated fuel injection.
so not need for re jet for altitude changes. or humidity and temps.

although I would buy the optional breather heater kit for all of the gen sets.
for when running in the cold. it is cold here in Iowa winters.
and you could put a lighted switch on the front panel for the heater.


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

As to the OP's Q about 'how does generac compare?'... In the industrial world Generac wasn't a top-tier provider; they needed to compete against big names -Onan; Caterpillar; Detroit Diesel; et al- and did so by cutting here and there. In the world of small generators, however, they can compete; generators is what Generac does. Even though Generac outsources for engines and such, you'll likely get a better product.
My only real world experience with Generac is my buddies 22kw NG unit (derate to 19kw). It has powered his house flawlessly for over three years now. We tested it to ~17kw, but only for about 15 minutes. Still, we couldn't discern any issues. Also, it's surprisingly quiet. 
As Tabora suggested, the THD on your Wgen is not something I'd want my sensitive electronic stuff running on.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I would like to upgrade my cheap generator similar to this one, with the improved AVR and plenty of power, even though its rarly used. But spending £2000 is a bit extreme on a generator that rarly gets used, I guess it will last forever though.






Honda EG5500 Digital AVR Generator


The Honda EG5500 digital avr generator is powered by the latest generation of GX engine. This generator features power stability due to a Digital Auto Voltage Regulator (D-AVR).




www.justgenerators.co.uk


----------



## Cory (Mar 23, 2020)

So here's an update. 
I replaced the AVR and nothing changed. It still gives me the same problem. I tested the voltage while it was running and it was producing he appropriate voltage across the legs of the generator. When it loses power, the voltage drops to zero and then back up to correct levels. (45 seconds power, 15 seconds no power)

Another interesting discovery is that when it is running and producing power then I disconnect the battery, when it has its moment where it doesn't produce power, it shuts off. There is no electricity even to give the motor spark. 

Anyone have any thoughts on this other than buy a new generator?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Well, what has westinghouse customer service told you? Have they suggested a warranty center? Are you able to return the generator to the place you bought it from? 

I would feel inclined to getting a refund and purchasing a greater quality generator. Personally I like northstar generators which are far superior most generators on the market at a reasonable price.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

I repeat my original thought that you should immediately avail yourself of the warranty protection.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I have had my 2800watt generator for a year now and yet to use it for the purpose of getting it (emergency backup power)... I've just been doing monthly runs, only putting about 300-500watt load for the past year, 10-20mins each time... So I am hoping when I do have a powercut, It will run multiple of things at once without throwing its toys out of the pram, due to being broken in slowly and despite being a cheap generator. Or thats me theory anyway, as I dont think stressing a new engine out is a good thing, as things need time to bed in, but I could be wrong.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Cory said:


> So here's an update.
> I replaced the AVR and nothing changed. It still gives me the same problem. I tested the voltage while it was running and it was producing he appropriate voltage across the legs of the generator. When it loses power, the voltage drops to zero and then back up to correct levels. (45 seconds power, 15 seconds no power)
> 
> Another interesting discovery is that when it is running and producing power then I disconnect the battery, when it has its moment where it doesn't produce power, it shuts off. There is no electricity even to give the motor spark.
> ...


hey cory check the crimp and solder connections on the windings 
as well as rotor solder and or crimps...
sounds like a bad connection..
how good are you with a meter??
check everything super close...
also check the breakers for a bad breaker...
also check all the screw terms... make sure the conductors are in there right...
I have seen unstripped wires stuck in a screw term!!


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Cory,

I know it's been 8 months since this thread has seen any new activity, but did you ever get your situation resolved with your Westinghouse generator?


----------

